#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  黃石公園的灰狼替熊保存了所能食用的漿果

## 狼王白牙

原文 : http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-23495074

譯文 : http://treasure.1x1y.com.cn/useracti...618-16995.html



研究顯示，黃石國家公園灰狼的回歸可能導致了灰熊食物結構的改進。

20世紀初黃石公園灰狼絕跡的時候，駝鹿的數量急劇上升，對灰熊賴以生存的漿果灌木造成了極大的破壞。

這項研究發表在《動物生態學雜志》。一個俄勒岡州和華盛頓州的研究小組將捕食性灰狼的重新引入和駝鹿過度食草的降低聯系了起來。引入灰狼的結果是夏季末的漿果量得以回升，漿果是灰熊冬眠前最喜好的食物。這項研究顯示，在20世紀90年代引入灰狼後，駝鹿的數量減少，而灰熊糞便中的漿果數量翻了一倍。重新引入灰狼之前和之後的數據測量揭示了黃石生態系統的這種復雜相互關系。

美國地質調查局野生生物學家戴維-邁特森，以前曾就黃石公園評論到： “它是一個復雜系統，而灰熊是那個系統中所有物種的一種完美聯結點”。該項研究表明，漿果灌木叢在駝鹿數量減少後有所增加，而隨著漿果灌木從駝鹿的過度采食中恢復正常，灰熊的漿果消耗量便增加了。

文章的主要作者威廉-利頗說到：“野生水果是很典型地灰熊食物結構中一個重要部分，特別是夏季末在冬眠前當它們試圖盡快地增加體重的時候。”“駝鹿采食導致漿果減少在歐洲也是眾所周知的，”奧斯陸大學的生態學者埃托-米斯特魯德說到。“該項研究表明在引入灰狼之後，形成了一些新的漿果區。很明顯漿果的產量對灰熊至關重要。”但是駝鹿的減少並不全是好消息。黃石公園北部的駝鹿數量1988年達到1萬9千只，但是去年冬天，據估計其數量僅有3千9百只。駝鹿的幼仔是灰熊春季的一個重要食物來源，耶魯大學的亞瑟-米德爾頓認為駝鹿的減少對灰熊來說沒有益處，反而是一種威脅，因為灰熊的另外一個春季食物來源割喉鱒也在減少。“這是一篇很有意思的文章，而且重要的是我們認識到重新引入灰狼的後果。”米德爾頓博士說。

“但是灰狼的重新引入並不是黃石公園近幾年發生的僅有的變化。灰熊吃駝鹿，而且灰熊的數量在此期間增加了3倍或4 倍。熊吃的駝鹿幼仔是狼吃的3倍，所以也有可能駝鹿數量的減少和采食漿果的增加是熊數量增加的一個特點。“遺憾的是，對野生動物生態學家們來說，在大黃石生態系統這樣一個龐大的地形裡，要解開其復雜的模式是件異常困難的事情。“最近的這個研究結果表明，理解其復雜性的一個關鍵因素是要認識到在這些系統裡，許多物種間以及物種和環境間的相互關系。

==
所以保護狼並不是單純為了狼愛好者的感情而已，還有生態上的價值 :3

----------


## 狼狗傑

這新聞的題目有些以偏概全......不過也能知道下標的編輯是黃石灰狼的支持者XD
看了內文，它大概是說，引入灰狼獵食駝鹿，而使駝鹿會採食的漿果得以餘剩更多；
會獵食駝鹿與採食漿果的灰熊，對駝鹿與漿果的攝取比例便改變了。
科學家對其中的「生態價值」也是保持謹慎態度，不下最終結論。但這樣的生態變化也是值得肯定的現象吧。

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  白牙老大：

      這篇研究深刻指出自然界的生物都是息息相關的，移除、增加、減少任一物種都會對整個生態系造成「牽一毛而動全身」的影響！！！這也是那些有錢的歐美、白皮與信基督教的人類絕對不能為了虛榮與逞私欲而盜獵的最佳證據！！！

      沒想到咱們狼族和熊族還有這種互相影響的關係，原先本狼以為只有《雪地靈犬》中那種單熊攻擊狼、群狼攻擊熊的單純數量與攻防的關係，沒想到狼族的獵食還讓熊族攝食的比例有所調整呢！！！

      地球的生態系真是太不可思議啦！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

                                                                                            北極凍狼   斯冰菊   摯書

                                                                                                         102/11/2    21:55

----------

